# It's time for their nip/tuck



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sounds like many people are in this boat. I've a collection of onesies from my siblings and have gotten them some comfortable beds to recuperate in so they won't need to jump up or down. And today I got them a "rat" cut to make keeping them clean easier during their recovery. Here they are sans hair.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Even bald they are beautiful


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So cute they are like twins


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> So cute they are like twins


 almost with a little somethin' somethin' different underneath. Lol


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> almost with a little somethin' somethin' different underneath. Lol


ha!! Hope everything goes well!! They will be fine I was so worried about Molly and everything went great plus they had to remove a small hernia at the same time. She healed up great and even got to like her onsie and her inflatable neck collar!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

When are they going in? Willow is going in 7/16. I bought her onesies today. I am nervous.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> So cute they are like twins





dmgalley said:


> When are they going in? Willow is going in 7/16. I bought her onesies today. I am nervous.


7/9. We will be a week ahead of you. Mostly wanted to have plenty of time where I could be with them especially for the first few days then dad can come and help out when needed. My old dog had hers done at the pound and they kept her for 3 days so I wasn't there for the immediate recovery. This will be my first time and so nervous about everything and then some.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> 7/9. We will be a week ahead of you. Mostly wanted to have plenty of time where I could be with them especially for the first few days then dad can come and help out when needed. My old dog had hers done at the pound and they kept her for 3 days so I wasn't there for the immediate recovery. This will be my first time and so nervous about everything and then some.


I totally get it. They worries me more than Jake. It just seems the boys are a bit less invasive. I am glad that my vet keeps them over night. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Ringo isn't until September, I have to take him in the day before, but pick him up the afternoon of the surgery, once he is fully out of the anesthesia. I'm actually more nervous about him having to spend the night. Not thrilled about that.

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They are lovely... Like 2 little monkeys!


----------

